# LS heater evaporator unit



## Alaska 907 (Jan 9, 2021)

I have a 2017 XR4145 with full cab enclosure. There is a antifreeze leak coming out of the heater evaporator unit so need to take it apart to find. Any tips on this? How do you purge air out of coolant system when hoses are reconnected?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Alaska 907, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Heater cores are usually fairly easy to remove, but I don't know about LS tractors. The bleeding process should be about the same as a pickup truck. See attached video:


----------

